# (Most of) My Collection



## ibreakhearts66 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a bit more than this, but I'm moving soon so things are scattered around.






  	The MAC eyeshadows, top from bottom, left from right
*Embark, A Little Folie, Wedge, Frisco, Blanc Type*


* 	Beautiful Iris, Star Violet, Fig 1, Noctounelle, Parfait Amour*

* 	Top hat, Meet the Fleet, Tilt, Shimmermoss, Gulf Stream*

* 	Humid, Sour Lemon, Juxt, Aquadisiac, Parrot*

* 	Freshwater, Electric Eel,  Illegal Cargo, Coppering, Haux*

* 	Swish, Jest, Mythology, Paradisco, Pink Venus*

* 	Pandemonium, Crystal Avalanche (the black and white in the middle)*

* 	Pigments: Blue Brown and Blonde's Gold*

* 	Then I have Painterly Paint Pot and the black Fluidline. For face I use Bare Minerals, if I wear anything. I'm mostly an eyeshadow gal.*

* 	I've also collected 6 L'oreal high intensity pigment eyeshadows, but right now I'm too lazy to get up and write down their names.*

* 	For palettes I have the new Vice Urban Decay palette, their Naked palette, my sister has (so I have access to) Naked 2, and then I have MAC Spiced Chocolate, and another holiday one somewhere.*


----------



## glammy girl (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice collection


----------



## roop300 (Nov 26, 2012)

nice variety of shadows!


----------



## pearrlkitten (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice collection, I like your eyeshadow colors


----------



## Honi (Dec 22, 2012)

Been wanting the vice palette since i saw swatches of it, nice collection


----------

